# KA-T or RB20?



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

once again, *please do not clutter my thread or send it off topic by telling me how great the SR20 is*. not that its a bad swap, but it's too expensive and its overrated. the RB20 offers all the advantages with fewer disadvantages. i also thought about swapping in an RB25, but its too expensive and too heavy. my first choice right now is to turbo my KA, but i've been weighing the pro's and cons of an RB20 swap as well. here's how i see it.

-RB's or KA's advantages over SR:
(1) _MUCH_ cheaper
(2) iron block
(3) exclusivity

RB's advantages over KA:
(1) pre-turbo'd
(2) lighter
(3) smaller (more room for IC, turbo, radiator, etc)
(4) stronger stock internals

KA's advantages over RB:
(1) 400cc of displacement
(2) ~50hp more for the same price ($4K=KA turbo kit or RB+swap)
(3) replacement parts availablilty
(4) smog legality

i guess i don't really have a question, i just want to hear your input *ABOUT THE KA & RB. NOT THE SR!!!* thanks


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

hmmmmm

That is a toughie. Both have iron blocks. I think teh RB20 would be WAAAAAY cheaper unless you go maintenance happy on your RB20. I dotn plan on doing anythign besides routine shit (ie spark plugs, oil filer and oiul chnage,etc) You could do it for under 4000. Shit I am under 3000 right now. I was going SOHC-T but my head gsket blew and I could not get that head off. too much trouble and I really didnt want to get into somethign so time consuming. Besides, RB20 comes turboed and cost less than a kit. I say go RB20. Just think ahead. Like I am goign to stock a few headgaskets and a few timing belts just in case. If I do break down, I have less downtime. not that it matters..this isnt my daily driver. Besides the turbo tjhat comes on it som ekind attached to a T3 flange. You can upgrade to a better T3 turbo. Injectors, spark plugs, clutches (SR20DET clutch can be used), can be purchased locally


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

no SR???  i think i would take the RB. i like it because of all the reasons you have listed. in my opinion, yes you can spend 4grand to turbo a ka24de and get a 50hp headstart over the stock rb20det. but after a few more mods to both the ka24det and the rb20det, the rb would own the ka24det. i feel like rb swaps are becoming more and more popular and isn't as unusual as before. i believe that pretty soon, parts for the rb20det will be readily available here in the US. i still love the KA but RB's my pick here


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *no SR???  *


 you sound surprised vspec. did you really think_ I_ of all people would want to hear about how great you all think the SR is? c'mon now. work with me here.

does the RB's exhaust manifold really have a T3 flange? actually i was kinda hoping it was a T25 flange. yeah, i realize the T25 flange is smaller, but HKS's GT series turbos (which i really like) are designed using a T25 flange, so the T3 flange causes more harm than good here.  oh well, a bb T3/4 will work almost as good for less money anyway...

also, do you think i should do a basic rebuild (gaskets, piston rings, etc. not pistons, rods and such) before even installing the RB20 since its bound to be pretty old or are they durable enough not to need it? if i do i'm gonna cryo-treat and shot-peen the stock pistons and rods while their out to prolong their lives.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bizzy b said:


> *you sound surprised vspec. did you really think I of all people would want to hear about how great you all think the SR is? c'mon now. work with me here.
> 
> does the RB's exhaust manifold really have a T3 flange? actually i was kinda hoping it was a T25 flange. yeah, i realize the T25 flange is smaller, but HKS's GT series turbos (which i really like) are designed using a T25 flange, so the T3 flange causes more harm than good here.  oh well, a bb T3/4 will work almost as good for less money anyway...
> 
> also, do you think i should do a basic rebuild (gaskets, piston rings, etc. not pistons, rods and such) before even installing the RB20 since its bound to be pretty old or are they durable enough not to need it? *



heheheh i guess most of us are known for a thing or two.
Vsp3c for his love of the SR
Bizzy B for his KA24DET knowledge
myself for defending the none truck engines, and the lovely cupholder that u guys still don't hgave muahaha

anyways back on task

i guess i'll be the lone racer on this one for now, KA24DE-T all the way. Why? "There is no replacement, for displacement" 

plus RB20DET is illegal so u gotta bribe some people to get it past emissions EVERY year. that measn extra dollars go down the drain, extra dollars that you could of spent on you KA24DE-T


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

well, even if you do turbo the KA, it's still not legal. if i remember correctly, GReddy halted their plans of making a 50-state legal turbo kit. so you're stuck on that. 

yeah, you are comparing the RB20 to KA24, but the RB25 isn't THAT much larger than that of the KA. it's only .1L. 

you've also got to remember that RB series engines are known for a bad #6 cylinder. so you'll have to throw that into the equation.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

theres no question in my mind, i'd take the RB becuase its a proven engine and has greater aftermarket support. although, being in america, it might be different.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

bizzy b said:


> *please do not clutter my thread or send it off topic by telling me how great the SR20 is*.


don't worry, it aint that great, those neesaan sr20 pull a premium


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: KA-T or RB20?*



intrepid said:


> *don't worry, it aint that great, those neesaan sr20 pull a premium  *


haha... a coupla days before race wars You guys are just jealous


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

bizzy b said:


> *you sound surprised vspec. did you really think I of all people would want to hear about how great you all think the SR is? c'mon now. work with me here.
> 
> does the RB's exhaust manifold really have a T3 flange? actually i was kinda hoping it was a T25 flange. yeah, i realize the T25 flange is smaller, but HKS's GT series turbos (which i really like) are designed using a T25 flange, so the T3 flange causes more harm than good here.  oh well, a bb T3/4 will work almost as good for less money anyway...
> 
> also, do you think i should do a basic rebuild (gaskets, piston rings, etc. not pistons, rods and such) before even installing the RB20 since its bound to be pretty old or are they durable enough not to need it? if i do i'm gonna cryo-treat and shot-peen the stock pistons and rods while their out to prolong their lives. *


I dont plan too. The guy I got my swap info from just ran his RB20 for 2 weeks on 20lbs boost. Of course his turbo went to heaven, but his engine is still good. It wont hurt to do a basic rebuild. I dont plan on it, although I SHOULD while the engine is out. I am on a tight schedule though once I get my clip.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

It always good to rebuild an engine, whatever your going to use it for, especially if you bought one and are un aware of what the engine been thru. me amd my mate rebuild all our engine we put in cars.

If you going to go for reliable power out of any engine, its better to do it right the first time, no point doin gthings half hearted and then ending up doing it a few months later, therefore wasting more money.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: KA-T or RB20?*



2SR20DE said:


> *haha... a coupla days before race wars You guys are just jealous *



hehehehe... You're smart Ted, Maybe too smart.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's in the warehouse man!! it's in the warehouse!!!

i think im gonna go around and start looking in warehouses for a couple of free sr20's 

EDIT: bizzy b said don't get sr's into this.. so let's get back to the main subject. rb20 vs ka-t


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: KA-T or RB20?*



drift240sxdrag said:


> *hehehehe... You're smart Ted, Maybe too smart.  *


who's ted?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: KA-T or RB20?*



2SR20DE said:


> *who's ted? *



lol, we are quoting lines from "The Faster and The Furious"
Ted was the fat guy who got an ass whoopin (the big fat white guy) and he had oil crammed in his mouth ( i bet it was chocolate sryup yummm)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, that definately looked like chocolate syrup. but anyways, i'd say KA-T becuz of the whole legal thing against the swap and parts replacements. you can have your car running again a lot faster with a KA if something should happen, and for much cheaper too.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: KA-T or RB20?*



drift240sxdrag said:


> *lol, we are quoting lines from "The Faster and The Furious"
> Ted was the fat guy who got an ass whoopin (the big fat white guy) and he had oil crammed in his mouth ( i bet it was chocolate sryup yummm) *


Sorry about the hijack, I remember now!! LMAO


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

eh, i don't really care if it goes off topic a little. i just don't want it to turn into another SR vs KA thread. besides, at least its a good laugh while i go through looking for real information  anyway, i live in georgia, so the smog laws aren't all _that_ strict. i read the DOT webpage and it says that swaps are only legal if they came in that chassis in america (but then goes on to say they won't do anything if they find out otherwise), but modifications aren't a problem as long as all the emission devices (cat. conv., O2 sensors, OBD, etc.) are in place and it passes the sniffer. if for no other reason than legality, i still kinda favor the KA-T, but if i were to go RB20, approximately how much power could i _realistically_ expect the stock internals to _*reliably*_ hold? and what turbo(s) would be good for producing that power? i'd want as small a turbo as possible to be near maxxed out at full power to have as little lag as possible.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *yeah, that definately looked like chocolate syrup. *


40 weight, or 50 weight? 


i can't give any real opinion as your emissions laws and DOT laws are very different to ours, i'd definately go the RB though, if u can get it registered.


----------

